# Will XXR 513's Fit mk2 Jetta?



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a '92 mk2 Jetta GL, 4x100 bolt pattern wheels, with the standard lugs that thread into the hub (conical mating surface between lug and wheel). 

I am interested in purchasing XXR 513 wheels, 15x7 15et in the front, 15x8 zero et in the rear. 

http://www.xxrwheels.com/sportmax_513.shtml# 

I will probably go with Toyo Proxies, 195/45 R15, unless recommended otherwise. 

I noticed on most websites where you input the make and model of your car, these wheels don't show up, even though they are available in 4x100 bolt pattern. Are these wheels supposed to be mounted on standard studs, with standard lug nuts? or are they non hub-centric? Will I need hub adapters? 

My second question is about ET/back spacing... How far will I have to stretch my fenders, if at all. I am willing and have the ability (welder, grinder, time, money) to "section" the fenders, i.e. cut the flair down the middle and add in metal to make them wider. 

I have seen these wheels on mk2 jetta's before, so I am curious as to how it's done. Sorry for the noob questions, I am more into metal working and engine rebuilding, these will be the first set of wheels I have ever purchased. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3703574-post-your-a2-s-with-sportmax-rims-15x8-or-16x8 

Yeah they will fit, how much fender hacking you'll have to do, will depend on how low your car sits. But generally you should expect to be doing a lot of it. :beer:


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

Im interested in running the same wheels on mine. How did it work out for yours?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

you should get some hub rings, and I used tuner style wheel bolts. Im not sure if stock ones would work or not.


----------

